# amitriptyline



## Infinite (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey guys! I have been living with IBS for just about 10 years now (6 of which I have been diagnosed). When I was diagnosed my doctor put me on a drug called amitriptyline (and other stuff) it is an antidepressant that is often used on IBS patients to take care of the triggers of anxiety, stress, and nervousness. Anyways, I recently found out that prolonged use of this drug can result in memory loss, which, for me turned out to be true. About a year and a half ago I started to have memory problems, and up until now I never made the connection to my medication (probably because I have been on it for 6 years). Now that I am off of the meds my memory recall is starting to improve, so I know that this drug actually does affect memory. I am just posting this as a heads up to anyone who may be having similar issues with this or medication like it. Also, I was wondering if anyone out there has had the same problem and if so what meds have you switched to? Thanks all!


----------

